# A special circumstance



## pankaixilaren (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi to all! I'm new to the forum and, as you can see, this is my first post / thread...
I do love martial arts, since I was a child. So, I'd love to start learning some! No... not (so much) for self-defence, as for making my life better! Here's why I'm telling that:
- I am 46 years old
- I have never experienced any sports, type of gymnastics, or form of exercise
- I am 1.69 tall and 95 kilos - 5.5 feet and 210 pounds
- I'm a "heavy" smoker, since I was 15... so, for the last 31 years
So... I'm looking for the least laborious and tedious martial art! That means - to me:
- No "hard" warm up... I'll never manage to do a "split", that's for sure
- No high kicks, roundhouse kicks, flying kicks and other "acrobatics"
- Just work (mostly) on hands... Hands, and some (effective) low kicks - not over the chest level
- Training that I can make and offer to that - I don't want to fool myself, my teacher, the other students, or the martial art itself
So, after a lot of thinking, I ended to "Hung Ga" shaolin gongfu style and Filipino Martial Arts (arnis / kali / esc/krima). The first one looks pretty doable to me and my skills. The second one looks ideal, 'cause of the start with weapons. 
Can you help me to decide, which one to follow? Or, maybe, you have some other suggestions!...

Thank you in advance, guys!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 30, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Stop smoking.

Isshinryu if it's near you.

Best thing you can do is start training and then keep training.  Doesn't matter in what as much as you might think.

FYI, I was a 2-pack a day smoker.  Quit over a dozen years ago.  What I did not realize was that I stunk.  Nobody wants to roll with smelly guy.  Just sayin'.


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 30, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Welcome to MT.  Stop smoking.
> 
> Isshinryu if it's near you.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your quick answer!
Unfortunately, there's nowhere to be taught this karate style, not only in my city, but in my whole country!


----------



## MA_Student (Aug 30, 2017)

So you don't want flashy stuff but are considering shaolin Kung fu? Okay but. Just so you know shaolin Kung fu is known for it's flashy stuff and acrobatics ....also why don't you just quit smoking and then train and everything will improve. If you want hands and low kicks Muay Thai sounds the best for you


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 30, 2017)

Where do you live?


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 30, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> So you don't want flashy stuff but are considering shaolin Kung fu? Okay but. Just so you know shaolin Kung fu is known for it's flashy stuff and acrobatics ....also why don't you just quit smoking and then train and everything will improve. If you want hands and low kicks Muay Thai sounds the best for you


Of course, I'd love to learn some shaolin kung fu style... But, I know I can't! I'm too old for that... I miss stamina, flexibility... I miss youth! My body can't change dramatically... So, I'll take what suits better to me!
Muay Thai, huh? Hmmm...  never thought of it, to tell you the truth! Thanks a lot, for your suggestion!


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 30, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> Where do you live?


Athens... No, not GA... Athens of Greece!


----------



## MA_Student (Aug 30, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> Of course, I'd love to learn some shaolin kung fu style... But, I know I can't! I'm too old for that... I miss stamina, flexibility... I miss youth! My body can't change dramatically... So, I'll take what suits better to me!
> Muay Thai, huh? Hmmm...  never thought of it, to tell you the truth! Thanks a lot, for your suggestion!


Either that or boxing because in boxing you don't need flexibility at all as there's 0 kicking


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 30, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Either that or boxing because in boxing you don't need flexibility at all as there's 0 kicking


To tell you the truth, I'd prefer Muay Thai... I couldn't stand to start with a broken nose, some martial art!!! No offence, OK?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 30, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> Athens... No, not GA... Athens of Greece!


Hmm don't have any specific recommendation, but someone here may.

However, here's my general advice. The specific style won't matter. The dojo/dojang/club/etc. will. Some places, of any style, will go hard from the start, and some ease you into their style. Having something that has higher kicks (probably not as the main focus) like kenpo or karate, may be beneficial as you can slowly gain that flexibility back. From what you've stated, you seem focused on striking arts, but grappling arts in general don't require much flexibility (tap early, tap often), and will give you stamina very quickly. Whatever you choose though, prepared to be winded at the beginning, and let the instructor know if you need a break. Go your own pace, and make it clear that you will need to do that when you first check the place out.

So, with that said, find places nearby. Check out as many of them as you can, and explain to the instructor of each place your concerns. Try a free class for each, and if you can't do that, at least try to watch a class and see what 'feels right' for you.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 30, 2017)

Side question: Why do you want to start with weapons, if you're not focused on self-defense? 

And I just noticed that when I read 'making your life better', I made an assumption that you meant physical health. Do you want it to improve your life in a spiritual/mental health way? Or was it something else? If so, that might change my original response.


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 30, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> Hmm don't have any specific recommendation, but someone here may.
> 
> However, here's my general advice. The specific style won't matter. The dojo/dojang/club/etc. will. Some places, of any style, will go hard from the start, and some ease you into their style. Having something that has higher kicks (probably not as the main focus) like kenpo or karate, may be beneficial as you can slowly gain that flexibility back. From what you've stated, you seem focused on striking arts, but grappling arts in general don't require much flexibility (tap early, tap often), and will give you stamina very quickly. Whatever you choose though, prepared to be winded at the beginning, and let the instructor know if you need a break. Go your own pace, and make it clear that you will need to do that when you first check the place out.
> 
> So, with that said, find places nearby. Check out as many of them as you can, and explain to the instructor of each place your concerns. Try a free class for each, and if you can't do that, at least try to watch a class and see what 'feels right' for you.



Thank you SO much, for the useful infos!


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 30, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> Side question: Why do you want to start with weapons, if you're not focused on self-defense?
> 
> And I just noticed that when I read 'making your life better', I made an assumption that you meant physical health. Do you want it to improve your life in a spiritual/mental health way? Or was it something else? If so, that might change my original response.



I think that starting with weapons = less and not so hard warm up and easier training. When I reach the unarmed stage, I'll be pretty much ready - I guess.
Just physical health... Weight loss, quit smoking, gain stamina... OK, some mental health, wouldn't be bad, as well... I like eastern philosophy and I love asian people - I have visited China and Japan, just for vacation.


----------



## MA_Student (Aug 30, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> To tell you the truth, I'd prefer Muay Thai... I couldn't stand to start with a broken nose, some martial art!!! No offence, OK?


You can get your nose broken in Muay Thai it's got exactly the same moves as boxing plus kicks, knees and elbows. You can get a broken nose in any martial art that has contact training thats a risk you always take when you spar or do techniques on a partner. It doesn't matter what style there's always a risk


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 30, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> I think that starting with weapons = less and not so hard warm up and easier training. When I reach the unarmed stage, I'll be pretty much ready - I guess.


Hmm not necessarily. The same amount of energy you spend not getting punched, you should spend not getting sliced with a knife. If you want to see something to scare you off weapons entirely, look up the dog brothers.


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 30, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> You can get your nose broken in Muay Thai it's got exactly the same moves as boxing plus kicks, knees and elbows. You can get a broken nose in any martial art that has contact training thats a risk you always take when you spar or do techniques on a partner. It doesn't matter what style there's always a risk


Well, sure! There's risk and shat can happens (accidents) in every moment... But, there's a myth, (an urban legend?... I don't know), at least here, in my country, that, on boxing, they break your nose, on purpose, at the very beginning!


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 30, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> Hmm not necessarily. The same amount of energy you spend not getting punched, you should spend not getting sliced with a knife. If you want to see something to scare you off weapons entirely, look up the dog brothers.


Ha ha ha! I know them! We have them , here, too... For me, they are some "hardcore" FMA athletes!


----------



## MA_Student (Aug 30, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> Well, sure! There's risk and shat can happens (accidents) in every moment... But, there's a myth, (an urban legend?... I don't know), at least here, in my country, that, on boxing, they break your nose, on purpose, at the very beginning!


Well I don't know about your area but most places that's a load of rubbish


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 30, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Well I don't know about your area but most places that's a load of rubbish


That was quite encouraging...


----------



## MA_Student (Aug 30, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> I think that starting with weapons = less and not so hard warm up and easier training. When I reach the unarmed stage, I'll be pretty much ready - I guess.
> Just physical health... Weight loss, quit smoking, gain stamina... OK, some mental health, wouldn't be bad, as well... I like eastern philosophy and I love asian people - I have visited China and Japan, just for vacation.


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 30, 2017)

I totally agree... That's exactly what I believe, too... Martial arts will help my life, my physical health, get better and better!


----------



## drop bear (Aug 30, 2017)

Nobody breaks your nose on purpose. Otherwise just pick something and do it.

You dont have to be fit talented or flexable to start. Just start.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 30, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> So you don't want flashy stuff but are considering shaolin Kung fu? Okay but. Just so you know shaolin Kung fu is known for it's flashy stuff and acrobatics ....also why don't you just quit smoking and then train and everything will improve. If you want hands and low kicks Muay Thai sounds the best for you


Well no, shaolin Kung fu is not particularly know for flashy stuff, nor acrobatics.  Modern Wushu is, but traditional Shaolin, which is an umbrella term encompassing many systems, is not.

Hung ga in particular is not know for being flashy.  It is solid and practical, no nonsense.

Regardless of the system, if the teacher is good the training should be demanding and strenuous.


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> Well no, shaolin Kung fu is not particularly know for flashy stuff, nor acrobatics.  Modern Wushu is, but traditional Shaolin, which is an umbrella term encompassing many systems, is not.
> 
> Hung ga in particular is not know for being flashy.  It is solid and practical, no nonsense.
> 
> Regardless of the system, if the teacher is good the training should be demanding and strenuous.



Thank you for your answer! I'm glad I was right about Hung Ga...
One reason that I'd prefer that style over FMA, is because of the forms; I can practice them at home, too, for perfection, etc. FMA, except unarmed styles (silat, for example) don't include any forms - as I know - and there's a (well known) problem to all, with the practice and training at home.
The sifu is Chinese, who lives and teaches in my country, for many years,,,


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Nobody breaks your nose on purpose. Otherwise just pick something and do it.
> 
> You dont have to be fit talented or flexable to start. Just start.


Thank you, too!...


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 31, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> Thank you for your answer! I'm glad I was right about Hung Ga...
> One reason that I'd prefer that style over FMA, is because of the forms; I can practice them at home, too, for perfection, etc. FMA, except unarmed styles (silat, for example) don't include any forms - as I know - and there's a (well known) problem to all, with the practice and training at home.
> The sifu is Chinese, who lives and teaches in my country, for many years,,,


If you have a legitimate teacher of Hung Ga, go for it. I am jealous of that opportunity, and it is definitely an art worth pursuing.


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> If you have a legitimate teacher of Hung Ga, go for it. I am jealous of that opportunity, and it is definitely an art worth pursuing.



Thanks again! Your reply could be critical... 
So... the results, till now:
Hung Ga: 2 - FMA:0
Maybe I should wait for the European people to wake up; I'd like to hear their opinion, too


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

Malos1979 said:


> FMA for sure, very practical system with very good partner drills that are fun to do but also great for improve your fighting capability.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of solo forms which Hung Ga seems to have alot of.
> 
> And yes people said it already, QUIT SMOKING!!!



Oops... The first support / vote for FMA - at last!
So... The score is Hung Ga: 2 - FMA: 1
That's why I want to follow the way of Martial Arts... To tell you the truth, I like and enjoy smoking, I would never be able to quit it, by myself, without a "cause". Starting a martial art, loving it, trying on it, it will make me quit smoking, because I would like and desire to handle this art.... to do my best for it!


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

Oh... and thank you for your reply, and your advice, too!


----------



## MA_Student (Aug 31, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> Oops... The first support / vote for FMA - at last!
> So... The score is Hung Ga: 2 - FMA: 1
> That's why I want to follow the way of Martial Arts... To tell you the truth, I like and enjoy smoking, I would never be able to quit it, by myself, without a "cause". Starting a martial art, loving it, trying on it, it will make me quit smoking, because I would like and desire to handle this art.... to do my best for it!


Why don't you just go to the classes available and see what you like best everyone has their own opinions. You may hate the one that gets more votes but like the other one more or you may hate them both or do something different. There's no right or wrong answer here about what's the best


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Why don't you just go to the classes available and see what you like best everyone has their own opinions. You may hate the one that gets more votes but like the other one more or you may hate them both or do something different. There's no right or wrong answer here about what's the best



Of course I'll do that... I'm gonna visit both of them.
The first, is 4 bus stops away from me...
The second one, is 7 subway stops away from me...
But, believe me... If the second one suits better on me, I won't back at the distance!
Thanks God, I'm unemployed, no wife / kids / dogs, so the whole day is, actually, my free time!
That means, I can dedicate myself, totally, mind, spirit, heart and body to the martial art I'll choose!
Thanks again!


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

Jumping rope??? Jumping rope on Muay Thai, too? I knew it was a boxing exercise, only...
No... That's EXACTLY what I want to "avoid", as I told you on my first post, guys:
Hard warm up, difficult training... 
Trying to do such stuff (jumping rope, legs stretching for split, etc.), it'll be a wasted time for me - I think. I'll never manage to do such things, and, I'll never gain from their efficiency! 
I'm completely unexperienced, in ANY form of exercise... I was avoiding gym class, even at high-school! Do you wanna let you know my daily exercise? Here it is: 10 minutes walk, just to buy tobacco and newspaper... and THATS ALL!
The rest 23h. and 50 min. you can find me on a sofa, playing videogames, on a couch, watching TV / movies, on a chair, drinking coffee and eating, and on a bed, sleeping. 
That's my life, guys... The life I want to make (much) better, through some martial art!


----------



## MA_Student (Aug 31, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> Jumping rope??? Jumping rope on Muay Thai, too? I knew it was a boxing exercise, only...
> No... That's EXACTLY what I want to "avoid", as I told you on my first post, guys:
> Hard warm up, difficult training...
> Trying to do such stuff (jumping rope, legs stretching for split, etc.), it'll be a wasted time for me - I think. I'll never manage to do such things, and, I'll never gain from their efficiency!
> ...


Mate...if you want to get fit you've got to put the work in. Your fitness won't improve by doing the least amount of exercise, get in there do the hard warm ups do the skipping yeah you'll be exhausted quick but you'll be getting fitter each time. No it's not easy but if you want it that's what you have to do you actually have to put the work in, doing forms at a low speed isn't go to do much for your fitness. The hard warm ups are exactly what you need.

You think anyone starts martial arts in great shape? I mean yeah of course there'll be some who are in good shape straight away because of other things they did but the majority aren't in amazing shape. You call this a speacial circumstance? There's nothing speacial about your situation at all. You think you're the only out of shape guy to want to start martial arts? Of course you're not you're no where near the first and you'll be no where near the last.


----------



## MA_Student (Aug 31, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> Of course I'll do that... I'm gonna visit both of them.
> The first, is 4 bus stops away from me...
> The second one, is 7 subway stops away from me...
> But, believe me... If the second one suits better on me, I won't back at the distance!
> ...


If you're unemployed how do you plan to pay for this training, martial arts training generally isnt cheap especially at the begging when you have to get the equipment


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Mate...if you want to get fit you've got to put the work in. Your fitness won't improve by doing the least amount of exercise, get in there do the hard warm ups do the skipping yeah you'll be exhausted quick but you'll be getting fitter each time. No it's not easy but if you want it that's what you have to do you actually have to put the work in, doing forms at a low speed isn't go to do much for your fitness. The hard warm ups are exactly what you need.
> 
> You think anyone starts martial arts in great shape? I mean yeah of course there'll be some who are in good shape straight away because of other things they did but the majority aren't in amazing shape. You call this a speacial circumstance? There's nothing speacial about your situation at all. You think you're the only out of shape guy to want to start martial arts? Of course you're not you're no where near the first and you'll be no where near the last.



I won't feel nice, if the Teacher/Sifu/Sensei give the order "split", and you see all the class open their legs from 150 to 180 degree and you see me, trying to reach just 45 degrees... I won't feel comfortable, if the Teacher/Sifu/Sensei give the order "push-ups" and you see the whole class make them all (20? 30?) and you see me, barely doing just one or two...
On such situations, as I noticed on my first post, I'll feel like I fool me, my Teacher, the students and the art itself... That's why I'm looking for the least laborious and least tedious martial art. In that way, I'll be able to go with the wave, to follow the others, without having to try so hard!



MA_Student said:


> If you're unemployed how do you plan to pay for this training, martial arts training generally isnt cheap especially at the begging when you have to get the equipment



I take some rents... Not a big deal... Just a monthly (greek) salary,,, So, I can afford a martial arts school, I guess...


----------



## MA_Student (Aug 31, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> I won't feel nice, if the Teacher/Sifu/Sensei give the order "split", and you see all the class open their legs from 150 to 180 degree and you see me, trying to reach just 45 degrees... I won't feel comfortable, if the Teacher/Sifu/Sensei give the order "push-ups" and you see the whole class make them all (20? 30?) and you see me, barely doing just one or two...
> On such situations, as I noticed on my first post, I'll feel like I fool me, my Teacher, the students and the art itself... That's why I'm looking for the least laborious and least tedious martial art. In that way, I'll be able to go with the wave, to follow the others, without having to try so hard!
> 
> 
> ...


You seem to have some serious misconceptions about martial arts. No one is going to expect you to do the splits on your first ever lesson. Most people physically can't do the splits no matter how much they train. It's something you can or can't do. As for press ups you do what you can do and gradually improve. Every instructor understands that. You want to something that doesn't work you hard.. Okay sure go for it but don't expect your fitness to get better from it. You want good fitness and to get healthy you need to do the work it's as simple as that


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

Oh... And thank you, for encouraging, warm, friendly advices! I  really appreciate them!


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 31, 2017)

Agree with MA_student. You don't get anything for free in this world you need to work for it. Making excuses and taking short cuts is the reason you're not in good shape right now. You want to get fit then stop the excuses get to a class do what you can do and slowly get better. No ones going to wave a magic wand and suddenly you'll be mr universe it takes years and years of hard work


----------



## jobo (Aug 31, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> I won't feel nice, if the Teacher/Sifu/Sensei give the order "split", and you see all the class open their legs from 150 to 180 degree and you see me, trying to reach just 45 degrees... I won't feel comfortable, if the Teacher/Sifu/Sensei give the order "push-ups" and you see the whole class make them all (20? 30?) and you see me, barely doing just one or two...
> On such situations, as I noticed on my first post, I'll feel like I fool me, my Teacher, the students and the art itself... That's why I'm looking for the least laborious and least tedious martial art. In that way, I'll be able to go with the wave, to follow the others, without having to try so hard!
> 
> 
> ...


i think you are going to struggle, if you want an art that doesn't require you to try hard, The fitness and flexability will come by trying hard, you will possibly never reach the standard of a,fit non smoking 25 yo. But 30 press up and a half decent splits is very,achievable as are,a lot more reasonably impressive for your age fitness goals.

you do well to keep away from arts that require the,strength and flexability of,a,gymnast just to be,average, but they all have a fitness and health benefit


----------



## MA_Student (Aug 31, 2017)

Malos1979 said:


> Really?
> 
> Only answer to this is *none of your business*, who cares how he pays for it? The guy is 46 years old, he's not 16



Yep really 
It's a question which he had no problem answering so why are you getting all upset. I'm leering him know martial arts isn't cheap so he doesn't get into it then have to stop because he can't afford it as that'd be a waste of his time.


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Agree with MA_student. You don't get anything for free in this world you need to work for it. Making excuses and taking short cuts is the reason you're not in good shape right now. You want to get fit then stop the excuses get to a class do what you can do and slowly get better. No ones going to wave a magic wand and suddenly you'll be mr universe it takes years and years of hard work



Ha ha ha! Of course, not! If I wanted to become "Mr. Universe", I wouldn't be here; but, instead, on a Bodybuilding forum!
I'm not in a hurry... I don't rush to become "super fit"... Slowly-slowly: lose weight, gain stamina, less smoking... lose more weight, gain more stamina, lesser smoking... least smoking... no smoking at all! 
That's my ambitiousness on the martial art I'll choose. Neither the T-shirts (I'm talking about the FMA guys), nor the belts (I mean all the others). I don't care about ranks, examinations, tests, fights, competitions... Just, I want to be prepared, if I find myself somewhere, the wrong moment, at the wrong place. Can I wear all the time, at dojo, white belt? It's OK for me, no problem,,, If, I'm sure that I know a technique, or a form, and if my Teacher knows that, too, that's enough for me...I'll be satisfied! I don't see myself as a "Black Belt 2 dan" Sensei, some day, in the future... I don't have such a vision... Actually, to tell you the truth, there are NO Teachers/Sifus/Senseis for me... These are just "helpers"...If you're learning a Martial Art, you're a student for your whole life! You always learn, and you mustn't feel "complete"... never! Martial Arts are based on modesty and humility!
Thank you, too!


----------



## jobo (Aug 31, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Yep really
> It's a question which he had no problem answering so why are you getting all upset. I'm leering him know martial arts isn't cheap so he doesn't get into it then have to stop because he can't afford it as that'd be a waste of his time.


i suppose it depends where you live and,where you attend, i consider ma to be,dirt,cheap at,£6 per class, that about two cups of coffee , less than my bus fare there and back.


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

Less than $50 fee per month...  - usually, 2 classes per week
And, sometimes, no need to pay for entry - "bait"...


----------



## jobo (Aug 31, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> Less than $50 fee per month...  - usually, 2 classes per week
> And, sometimes, no need to pay for entry - "bait"...


how many cups of coffee is that ?


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

jobo said:


> how many cups of coffee is that ?



About 30 cups of coffee - take away, OK?...


----------



## MA_Student (Aug 31, 2017)

jobo said:


> i suppose it depends where you live and,where you attend, i consider ma to be,dirt,cheap at,£6 per class, that about two cups of coffee , less than my bus fare there and back.


That depends on how many you do a week. If you do 3 classes a week that's £18  a week plus whatever you spend to travel there and back. My Jiu Jitsu place charges £40 a month with classes available 7 days a week, which includes gi and no gi Jiu Jitsu strength and conditioning, open mat sessions and mma classes all included but with £7 drop. It just depends how much and how consistent you train


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

I started, once, to occupy myself with Practice Shooting... Now, THAT"S an expensive sport! I gave up, after a month, 'cause of the high cost


----------



## jobo (Aug 31, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> That depends on how many you do a week. If you do 3 classes a week that's £18  a week plus whatever you spend to travel there and back. My Jiu Jitsu place charges £40 a month with classes available 7 days a week, which includes gi and no gi Jiu Jitsu strength and conditioning, open mat sessions and mma classes all included but with £7 drop. It just depends how much and how consistent you train


 yes of course it depends how often you go, but one or two lessons at six pounds each can hardly be considered,a major out lay.
is that 40 quid a month AND 7 quid a class? They are,expensive


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

No... 40 pounds per month, fee, fixed, 2 times a week - 2 classes a week... There are no more
If you miss some classes - say, you were sick, or you had to travel - you lose...
And, of course, if you want to make a combo (e.g. Jeet Kune Do / Wing Chun) you have to pay another 40 quid, for the second martial art...

Edit: So, it's £5 per class...


----------



## jobo (Aug 31, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> About 30 cups of coffee - take away, OK?...


you need some way of comparing relative,expenses and using cup of coffee as a unit of comparison is a good way of doing so


----------



## jobo (Aug 31, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> No... 40 pounds per month, fee, fixed, 2 times a week - 2 classes a week... There are no more
> If you miss some classes - say, you were sick, or you had to travel - you lose...
> And, of course, if you want to make a combo (e.g. Jeet Kune Do / Wing Chun) you have to pay another 40 quid, for the second martial art...
> 
> Edit: So, it's £5 per class...


I'm wondering why someone in greese is,suddenly answering questions,asked of  at someone else and taking in quids ?

not running dual accounts are you?


----------



## MA_Student (Aug 31, 2017)

jobo said:


> yes of course it depends how often you go, but one or two lessons at six pounds each can hardly be considered,a major out lay.
> is that 40 quid a month AND 7 quid a class? They are,expensive


No it's one or the other either you pay 40 for as many classes as you want out of the schedule or you pay 7 for each lesson you do which is better for people who only do 1 class a week or 1 every few weeks


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

Here, as in Italy, in Spain, and other Mediterranean countries, if you take your coffee away, with you, in a plastic cup, you pay half the price you would paid, if you were sitting at the cafeteria, outside, at a table, admiring the environment...
That means, I pay a quid for a double espresso, to take it with me, but I'll have to pay the double - and even more - if some waiter comes and serves me...


----------



## jobo (Aug 31, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> Here, as in Italy, in Spain, and other Mediterranean countries, if you take your coffee away, with you, in a plastic cup, you pay half the price you would paid, if you were sitting at the cafeteria, outside, at a table, admiring the environment...
> That means, I pay a quid for a double espresso, to take it with me, but I'll have to pay the double - and even more - if some waiter comes and serves me...


stopped using the euro have they?


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

jobo said:


> I'm wondering why someone in greese is,suddenly answering questions,asked of  at someone else and taking in quids ?
> 
> not running dual accounts are you?


 Ha ha ha! Of course not! Sorry, sorry! My mistake! Well... I tried to help!


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

jobo said:


> stopped using the euro have they?



No... Not yet... Unfortunately! 
Well... as I said earlier, I try to help... So, €1.5 for me, is about £1 for you!


----------



## jobo (Aug 31, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> Ha ha ha! Of course not! Sorry, sorry! My mistake! Well... I tried to help!


give over, you have given yourself away, by forgetting which one of your multiple identitys you were,supposed to be.


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

Nah... believe me! Actually, I didn't see the quote, at first, and I thought you were talking to me... So, I replied! Besides that, now you - and the others - know the greek "fares", so, you can do some comparisons! How bad is (or, can be) that?...


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 31, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> Nah... believe me! Actually, I didn't see the quote, at first, and I thought you were talking to me... So, I replied! Besides that, now you - and the others - know the greek "fares", so, you can do some comparisons! How bad is (or, can be) that?...


Ignore him he likes to think he's cleverer than he is and doing so makes himself look dumb


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 31, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Ignore him he likes to think he's cleverer than he is and doing so makes himself look dumb



Exactly right. He likes to pile on newbies to make them feel bad.......

If I'm talking to Americans about how much things cost here I try if possible to convert pounds into dollars or provide both. Same with Europeans, convert it into Euros for them.


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Ignore him he likes to think he's cleverer than he is and doing so makes himself look dumb





Tez3 said:


> Exactly right. He likes to pile on newbies to make them feel bad.......
> 
> If I'm talking to Americans about how much things cost here I try if possible to convert pounds into dollars or provide both. Same with Europeans, convert it into Euros for them.


That's the meaning of "good manners" and "nice behavior"... 

Thanks for your support, guys! Both of you!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 31, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> That's the meaning of "good manners" and "nice behavior"...
> 
> Thanks for your support, guys! Both of you!



No worries. If you are in Greece you need all the support you can get!  Still economic problems aside it's a place that would be lovely to be in. I hope you find somewhere you'll like training soon. It's worth looking around until you find something you feel fits you and you fit in. It's daunting walking in through the door of a new place but really that is the hardest thing the rest is relatively easy after that.


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> No worries. If you are in Greece you need all the support you can get!  Still economic problems aside it's a place that would be lovely to be in. I hope you find somewhere you'll like training soon. It's worth looking around until you find something you feel fits you and you fit in. It's daunting walking in through the door of a new place but really that is the hardest thing the rest is relatively easy after that.



Thank you so much, for your kind words!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 31, 2017)

You've gotten some good advice and some of questionable value.  To restate what I consider to be good advice:

Go wherever you please, but go somewhere.  Do not expect to be Mr. Universe in a month, nor a year.  Just keep at it.  Most likely, you will find every time you get better at strength and stamina, you will realize how much better you want to do, and that exercise goals aren't bad, just slow in achievement.  But you can get there.  There are reasons for improving strength and stamina.  It will also make you faster and able to punch or kick harder if your chosen art needs that.

Don't worry about stretching or high kicking.  You may never be able to do that, or you may do it inside 2 or 3 years.  At least you don't want to lose what you have now.  Talk to any instructor about your self-perceived limitations.  They should be willing to help you improve. 

Listen to other student's advice as well, but don't let it get you hurt of frustrated.  There will come a time when you will want to give advice to new students.  Understand you are only being told what worked for the person that gave the advice.  It may not work for you, but don't be afraid to at least try.  Remember that when you decide to give advice.

Understand that belts are a visible sign of where you are in your martial arts journey.  To the extent that your fellow students and teachers help you develop and learn, gaining belts is a sign they didn't waste their time.  Gaining higher belts should not be a goal for themselves, but they should be a goal in that they indicate progress.  So I don't recommend that you put them down to quickly.  Your fellow students may not understand. 

Do quit smoking!  Don't get discouraged, nor use the fact you may get discouraged as an excuse.  I think I must have quit about six times before I really quit.  That was about 40 years ago.  I could not quit 'cold turkey.'  I had to smoke cigars (I am physically unable to inhale cigars) for a month or two to have a chance.  Some times it was more than a couple of months.  But I would encourage anyone to try nicotine gum first.  It seems to help a lot of people.

Don't be too quick to choose a martial art.  Look around.  Any properly taught martial art is a good one.  It will improve your strength and stamina, and improve your ability to defend yourself.

Good luck.  Let us know what your chose and how you improve.


----------



## pankaixilaren (Aug 31, 2017)

oftheherd1 said:


> You've gotten some good advice and some of questionable value.  To restate what I consider to be good advice:
> 
> Go wherever you please, but go somewhere.  Do not expect to be Mr. Universe in a month, nor a year.  Just keep at it.  Most likely, you will find every time you get better at strength and stamina, you will realize how much better you want to do, and that exercise goals aren't bad, just slow in achievement.  But you can get there.  There are reasons for improving strength and stamina.  It will also make you faster and able to punch or kick harder if your chosen art needs that.
> 
> ...



Your valuable and very useful advices, stuck into my heart and my mind... I'll respect them and I'll try to remember them.
Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## pankaixilaren (Sep 4, 2017)

And the winner is:...,

FMA - and more specifically, FCS , by Ray Dionaldo!!!

I'm starting on Thursday!
Thank you ALL, guys! I'm pretty sure, I won't regret it!


----------



## MA_Student (Sep 4, 2017)

Good luck


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 5, 2017)

pankaixilaren said:


> And the winner is:...,
> 
> FMA - and more specifically, FCS , by Ray Dionaldo!!!
> 
> ...



Let us know how you like it.  I hope you stay with it, but if you find it isn't really a good fit, no one would think less of you for trying something else.  In fact it is encouraged that you find what you enjoy so you will stay with it.


----------

